# A One Piece-Naruto Crossover!!!!!!



## rattler (Jun 4, 2010)

Narrator: Our story begins on Luffy's sun-ship thing.
Luffy: I want to be Hokage!!!!
Usopp: What? What's a "Hokage"?
Chopper: Yeah, and I thought you wanted to be King of The Pirates!
Lufffy: What? Oh Yeah. Guess I forgot.
Nami: I want a banana.
Usopp: What? Since when do you like bananas?
Nami: I liked them ever since before I was born.
Usopp: That's impossible.
Robin: No it isn't.
Luffy: Hey Nam-
BOOOOOOOM!
Narrator: Down jumps the Great Red Banana! The Ruler of the land of kitchen forks! (Uh...I mean the land of bananas)
Nami: I knew you would come someday if I just believed!!!!!!!
Great Banana: Come with me and fly to the wonderful world of Pickle Sandwhiche...I mean Bananas.
Narrator: Nami jumped on the Great Banana and flew into the clouds with him.
Usopp: Did any of you guys just see that!?
Robin: No.
Zoro: Who am I?
Chopper: Yeah.
Luffy: That was cool!!!!!!
Sanji: We have to go save her!!!!!!!!
Usopp: Where did you come from?
Sanji: the land of flying eggplants-er...I mean the Baratie remember?
Usopp: Oh Yeah.
Zoro: I say we find a new navigator who isn't obsessed with money and who doesn't worship bananas.
Luffy: Nah, that wouldn't make a good plot...
Usopp: Hey what happened to the rest of our crew.
Robin: They were eaten by Sea Gremlins.
(A deep silence forms for a few minutes)
Luffy: Well I vote we get Nami back!
Everyone besides Zoro: Yeah!!!!
Humperdink: Yeah let's get Nami back!
Usopp: What? Who are you!? How did you get aboard our ship!?
Luffy: What are you talking about, Usopp? He's always been here.
Usopp: What!? no he ha-
Humperdink: I am the amazing Humperdink, and I can take you to the Land of SquidTurtles...I mean bannanas
All except Zoro and Usopp: Yay! we can go get Nami now!
Luffy: Uh Usopp...
Usopp:...
Luffy: Usopp?
Usopp:......
Luffy: Usopp?
Narrator: Usopp slowly turned around and quickly transformed into a.......Three headed Beaver-Bat
Usopp: WHAT IS IT!!!!!!!
Luffy: Aren't you happy that we can go get Nami.
(Usopp quickly transforms back)
Usopp: Oh, yeah.

This concludes Chapter 1

Naruto will be in the next one.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 4, 2010)

um.. um... that was weird to say the least, but a funny weird


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2010)

ENIGMA, WE NEED TO TALK. Anyway, that would be an interesting crossover.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 5, 2010)

That is what would happen if Oda was on drugs.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 5, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> That is what would happen if Oda was on drugs.



_If? _

If anything, Rattler didn't do enough.  (pls don't do drugs Rattler)


----------



## rattler (Jun 5, 2010)

Narrator: Now our story takes a turn in Naruto's direction.
Naruto: WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMING DRE-
(Sakura punches Naruto through several walls.)
Sakura: SHUT UP! This is exactly the reason why Sasuke left!
(Naruto limps back to Sakura)
Naruto: No! Sasuke left because he's a dou-
(Sakura punches him through *more* walls in another direction)
Sakura: Don't insult Sasuke!!!!
(Naruto crawls back to Sakura) 
Naruto: OK!!!! But did you have to punch me so hard?! Damn, you could have killed me!
Sakura: I couldn't have killed you, you have the Nine-Tailed Fox inside you! Besides, I would have been doing the village a favor by getting rid of you! I mean look what you did to Kakashi?
Kakashi: What? I can't hear you! Your going to have to speak up!
Sakura: See, you made him almost deaf.
Naruto: Well you guys didn't have to listen to me...
Sakura: How couldn't we!? You were f***ing singing in the middle of the village at the top of your lungs!!!!! And that dance you were doing was just embarrassing!
Naruto: Well it was private...
Sakura: Then don't f***ing dance in front of those movie cameras!
Naruto: What movie-
(Naruto looks around and sees dozens of cameras and cell phones filming and taking pictures of him)
Sakura: And why did you have to do it in your underwear?
(Naruto looks down and notices that he's in his underwear)
Naruto: Hey, it's better than the time I wasn't wearing them.
Humperdink: Ha! Ha! Ha! My video of Naruto is complete, and now I can put it on the internet!
Naruto: NOOOOOOO! We have to stop him!
Sakura: No! You need to learn your lesson!
Naruto: Oh come on! Kakashi-sensei, will you help me?
Kakashi:......I'm not a radioactive pineapple!!!!!
Naruto (in his mind): I don't think I can get him to help.
Humperdink: Oh! And I've captured Jiraya!
Sakura: Who cares?
Humperdink:...and Sasuke!
Sakura: You Bastard! Naruto, Kakashi, let's get him.
Naruto and Kakashi: Right!
(Humperdink runs away at a very high speed)
Naruto: Hey Kakashi, how did you hear Sakura right?
Kakashi: Vegetables _are_ good for you Naruto. And no, I don't keep extra-dimensional parrots in my basement; I keep women.
Naruto:.......

This concludes Chapter 2.

How Humperdink was in both dimensions at the same time will be explained in the next Chapter.


----------



## rattler (Jun 5, 2010)

Narrator: Now we go back to One Piece...
Nami: Oh Great Red Banana your so good at-
Luffy: Nami why are you feeling all over me?
Nami: Ahhhhh! Who-what-where-when-why?!
Luffy: You were having that banana dream again.
Nami: Oh......did I wet myself again?
Luffy: Yeah.
(Nami *sighs*)
Nami: I'm glad that Humperdink guy wasn't real.
Luffy: Oh he's real. He just left to go to another dimension.
Nami: Oh, OK. Why is everyone on the ship knocked out?
Luffy: He beat us all and took all of the treasure. I was the last one standing, but even I couldn't finish him off alone.
Nami: Yeah, yeah, yeah, I don't care! We have to get the treasure back!
Luffy: You said you didn't care but you're the one who aske-
Nami: WE HAVE TO GET THE TREASURE BACK!!!!!!!!!
Luffy: OK, OK......wait, that's impossible he went to another dimension!
Nami: I don't care! Just go get the treasure!
Luffy: Nami, I'm telling you, I can't inter-dimensionally travel!
Nami: Yes you can! Just use your "Gomu Gomu No Warp" move and teleport us to him.
Luffy: I'm a rubberman, not a dimensional overlor-
Nami: DO IT!!!!
Luffy: Ok! Gomu Gomu No WAAAAAAAAAARP!!!!!!!
Narrator: The Thousand Sunny gets sucked into a portal leading to the space inbetween dimensions.
Nami: Great, you did it wrong. Now where stuck in who-knows-where! I knew it was a bad idea for you to use that move!
Luffy: IT WAS YOUR IDEA!!!!!

This concludes chapter 3

I like snakes.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 5, 2010)

What excatly just happened? This is definitely weird.


----------



## rattler (Jun 5, 2010)

Narrator: Our story stays on One Piece this time...
Luffy: I can't beleive that worked!
Nami: Neither can I!
(The rest of the crew starts to wake up)
Usopp: Where are we?
Chopper: How did we get here?
Luffy: Nami wanted to chase after Humperdink for stealing the treasure, so she told me to use Gomu Gomu No Warp. I told her that I couldn't inter-dimensionally travel, but she told me to do it anyway...and it worked.
Chopper:...OK!
Usopp: That makes no sense.
Robin: Yes it does.
Nami: We're in some sort of space in between dimensions.
Narrator: Well duh! That's what I said, impudent mortals!!!!!!!!
Usopp: What? Who are you?
Narrator: I'm the narrator, and I tell people what's happening in the story.
Usopp: What? This is a story?
Robin: Yes. You didn't know?
Luffy: Yeah we all knew. Sheesh, what a loser.
Usopp: But...But...
Chopper: Well don't the people who are reading already know what's going on? Do you even really have a purpose?
Narrator:.........Well thanks for making me feel pointless! I hate you FOREVER! I'm changing your name to poopoobill and you are now a six-eyed Leprechaun with a built in muffin launcher!!!!!
Chopper: NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! My worst nightmare has been realized!!!
Narrator: Ha! Ha! Ha!

This concludes Chapter 4.
Naruto will have two consecutive chapters too.


----------



## rattler (Jun 5, 2010)

Narrator: As promised, back to Naruto.
Naruto: Damn, he's getting away!
Sakura: Well run faster!
Naruto: I can't!
Sakura: Then how about I help you!
(Sakura punches Naruto all the way to Humperdink. Naruto then falls on Humperdink and they both crash to the ground.)
Naruto: This is the third time she punched me today...damn.
Sakura: Well if you weren't so incompetent...
Kakashi: What? No, a laser did not destroy my grandfather.
Narrator: After a little while, Kakashi and Sakura catch up to Humperdink and Naruto.
Humperdink: I was just kidding! A person made out of rubber with a strawhat named Luffy and his freakish pirate crew of mutant reindeer, cyborgs, and skeletons took Sasuke!
Sakura: That's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard!
Humperdink: No it's true! They probably will come back here and kidnap the three of you to finish the job!
Naruto: Yeah right!
Kakashi: I beleive him!
Sakura: Did you hear him correctly?
Kakashi: Yes. He said that flaming cows and talking instruments from the land of paperwork...I mean bananas stole Sasuke away in the night. 
Sakura: Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...
Humperdink: Well, if you'll excuse me, I have a video to put on the internet! Toodles!
(Humperdink teleports away)
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
Sakura: SHUT UP!
(Sakura punches Naruto through *even more* buildings)
Naruto: Fourth time...damn.

This concludes Chapter 5

You need more fiber in your diet!


----------



## rattler (Jun 6, 2010)

Narrator: Another Naruto chapter.
Naruto: NO! Now everyone will see my special dance!
Sakura: Quit your whining!
Naruto: (Grumble, grumble)
Kakashi: Hey, I think Naruto messed up my hearing so bad that I can actually hear a...a...
Sakura: A...what?
Kakashi: A...NARRATOR!! He just said "Another Naruto chapter." Were we really just in someone's story all of this time!?
Narrator: I guessed you finally figured it out......I CALL UPON THE DIMENSIONAL OVERLORDS!!!!!!!!!!!
(The sky turns red and get's filled with tons of thunder and lighting as a rift opens up in the clouds. Then two giant dark purple Dimensional Overlords made out of the energy of the Universe slowly fall out of the rift)
Dimensional Overlords: Thy are not supposed to knowith thy are in a story!!!!! YOUR MEMORIES WILL BE ERASED!!!!!
Narrator: A wave of dimensional energy flies across the whole world and makes everyone who saw this phenomenon forget the last 5 minutes of their life.
Sakura: We know what's happening, you don't need to sa-Whoooooooa, Whaaaaaaa, Wheeeeeeee, Whoooooooooooo...!
(Sakura suffered from the mind wipe from the Dimensional Overlords in the middle of her sentence)
(Everyone then faints)
Dimensional Overlords: We will now take our leave! Narrator!
Narrator: Yes Dimensional Overlords-sirs
Dimensional Overlords: Make sure you narrate that Kakashi can't hear your voice.
Narrator: Yes sirs!
Narrator: The Dimensional Overlords slowly lifted themselves back into the rift and everything returned to normal...Oh! And Kakashi will lose the ability to hear me. However; he will otherwise still have bad hearing! Muah ha ha ha ha!
(A small amount of time passes)
Naruto (waking up): Awww man, what happened?
Sakura: I don't know.
(The A Thousand Sunny appears out of nowhere right in front of Naruto's squad)
Luffy: Damn...we just missed him!
Nami: I know I just saw an image of him running in the portal we steered the ship into...
Naruto: Hey it's the strawhat guy Humperdink was telling us about! Looks like he wasn't lying! Let's get them!
Sakura: Yeah!
Kakashi: Watermelons will never take over the world!!!!!!!!
Luffy: What? Who are they? 

This concludes Chapter 6.
The Chapters will have both Naruto and One Piece from now on.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 7, 2010)

rattler said:


> This concludes Chapter 4.
> Naruto will have two *simultaneous* chapters too.



simultaneous means at the same time not after each other.


----------



## rattler (Jun 12, 2010)

Narrator: This is getting good...
Naruto: Give us back Sasuke!
Luffy: What?! Who's Sasuke?! And who are you?!
Naruto: I'm Naruto and I'm going to take Sasuke back!
Strawhat Crew (except for Brook and Franky): We don't have him!
Naruto: Liars!
Narrator: Naruto charges toward the A Thousand Sunny with extreme anger. He even goes one-tailed! After he arrives, Naruto jumps up and tackles Luffy off the ship into the ground.
(Naruto is about to strike Luffy)
Luffy: Wait!
Naruto: Now what!?
Luffy: I am your FATHER!!!!!
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.........wait, that doesn't make any sense.
Luffy: Fooled you! Nami now!
(Nami adds on thunder ball to her storm cloud, which is looming over Naruto and Luffy)
Nami: *Thunderbolt Tempo*!
(The blast electrocutes Naruto, but does not affect Luffy because he's rubber)
Luffy: That was easy!
(Naruto body turns into a log)
Luffy: Whoooooa! People turn into logs when they die here!
Chopper: Awesome! I want to die!
Usopp: You want to lose your life so you can become a hunk of wood?!
Chopper: Yeah, don't you!?
Robin: Hunks of wood are sometimes the key to true power...
(everyone is silent for a few minutes)
Kakashi (out of nowhere): Super-powered green squirrels haunt you in the night?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everyone (very loudly): No!
Kakashi: Oh, OK.
Naruto: *Rasengan*!
(Naruto attacks Luffy from behind with a Rasengan. Luffy then flies into the ship)
Naruto: Got him!
Nami: Luffy!
Zoro: *108 Pound Cannon!*
(Naruto is sliced by Zoro's attack)
Naruto: Ow! What the hell was that!?
Usopp (readying the Kabuto): While he's distracted...
(Sakura punches Usopp through several buildings)
Sakura: Ha!
Robin (while reading a book): *Ocho Fleur: Twist*!
(Sakura's leg and arm bones are snapped, rendering them useless)
Sakura: Owww! Kakashi! Why aren't you helping!? And where's Sai!?
Luffy (already arisen from the debris he was knocked into): Yeah, and wheres our other two crew members!?
Humperdink: I stole those crew members because you guys are evil! And Luffy's so damn annoying! So you should kill them, Naruto. As for Sai and Kakashi, Sai is tanning so his skin won't be so pale, and Kakashi thought you told him to stay out of the fight!
Luffy and Naruto: What!?
Sakura: How would you know about Kakashi and Sai!
Humperdink: I know with my Magical Cane of Wonders!
(Humperdink presents his cane by spinning it in front of him, then he teleports away again).
Sakura: What!?
(Humperdink teleports back and says): Oh and I posted those videos!
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

This concludes Chapter 7.

Sorry it was a long one. Not all future Chapters will be this long, though.


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 12, 2010)

I wanna dig this...but I can't dig it. Script writing hurts my eyes so much


----------



## Wicked Daze (Jun 12, 2010)

This would make an onion cry.


----------



## rattler (Jun 12, 2010)

Narrator: The fight continues!
Sakura: HELP US KAKASHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kakashi: OK, I think I heard you right that time.
(Kakashi runs away then comes back with Skittles, garlic, and a picture)
Sakura: I didn't tell you to get any....Ooooo! Is that picture of Sasuke shirtless?!!!!
(Sakura faints)
Naruto (finishing Sakura's sentence): She didn't tell you to get anything!!!!!!!!
Kakashi: Of course she did! She wanted some Skittles to snack on and some garlic to kill the vampire. 
Naruto: What vampire?
(Naruto looks around and sees Count Pete, the inter-dimensional vampire!)
Count Pete: He's talking about me! The Great Vampire, Count Pete! 
(Kakashi hands Naruto some garlic)
Count Pete: And I-
Naruto: *GARLIC RASEN SHURIKEN*
Count Pete: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
(Count Pete evaporates)
Humperdink (While watching from his secret dimension): Who the hell was he!?
Naruto: Now that that's out of the way, HELP!
Kakashi: Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! You've been saying "Help!" 
Luffy: *Gomu Gomu No*...
Naruto: Yes that's what-
Luffy: *Pistol*!
(Naruto gets hit by Luffy's powerful punch)
Naruto (getting to his feet): Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Damn you!
Narrator: Naruto (now having two tails) reaches Luffy in an instant. Kakashi creates a Lightning Blade and appears before Nami. Robin keeps reading her book.
Sanji: Get away from her!!!!!!!!
Sanji (announces as he kicks Kakashi): *Anti Manners Kick Course*!
(Kakashi is sent into the air by the force of the kick).
Sanji: *Concassé*!
(Sanji jumps up and starts spinning wheel style. He then stretches out his leg and kicks Kakashi, forcing him to the ground. Sanji lands, and then Kakashi turns into a log).
Sanji: Again with the log thing!?

This concludes Chapter 8

For more information on Sanji's moves go to:


----------



## rattler (Jun 12, 2010)

Narrator: Now we go back over to Luffys fight.
Luffy: Didn't you die and turn into a log!?
Naruto: No, I used Substitution No Jutsu.
Luffy: What the hell is that? This world is weird...
Naruto: I see you use some kind of rubber-Jutsu
Luffy: What!? You mean my stretching!? It's because I ate the Gomu-Gomu No Mi.
Naruto: What the hell is that!?
Luffy: It's a Devil Fruit.
Naruto:...What the hell is that!?
Luffy: Fruits that have little devils inside them that grant whoever eats them magical powers
Naruto: Your world is weird...
Luffy: No! Your's is weirder!
Naruto: Eeeeeeeeeer! No! Your's is weirderer!
(Naurto punches Luffy)
Luffy: Eeeeeeeeer!
(Luffy runs back and punches Naruto back. Naruto quickly gets back to Luffy)
Luffy: *Gomu Gomu No Gatling*!
(Naruto and Luffy are both rapidly punching) 
Zoro: Luffy, your punching the wrong way!
Kakashi: You too, Naruto!
Luffy and Naurto: What!? Oh!
(They turn around. Now they are rapidly punching each other, occasionally matching hits).
Humperdink: Muah ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! This is perfectly according to plan! Muah ha! Ha! Ha! Huh!? Weren't you killed!? How did you get here!?
Count Pete: Yes, I vas! But I came back from the dead! So now I'm a zombie vampire! Muah ha! Ha! Ha! Haaaaa!

This concludes Chapter 9.

FOLD YOUR LAUNDRY!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jun 12, 2010)

Narrator: This isn't looking good for Naruto...
Luffy: Admit your world is weirder!
Naruto: Never!!!!!!
Luffy: I said admit it NOW!!!!!!!!
(Luffy goes Gear Second and engages Naruto in a battle of invisible speeds)
Lee: We have arrived!
Narrator: Lee's squad, Shikamaru's squad (excluding Asuma and Gai), and Kankuro join the battle!
Lee: We heard the noise and your yelling, so we figured you were in some kind of fight. We decided to come and help you.
Tenten: Yeah, Yeah. But the real reason was because we saw your video and we came to laugh at you!
(They laugh at Naruto for a while)
Kankuro (in a trembling voice): They forced me...to come here...
Neji: Oh. I forgot to tell you, Ino. Nobody likes you sooooo...your going to have to die
Ino: What!?
(They all use their most powerful Justsus to destroy her. Ino is destroyed)
Lee: Now that that's over with...Let's help!
Shikamaru: It'll be a drag...but sure.
Choji: I have to go to the bathroom!
Shikamaru: We told you to go before we came here! 
Tenten: Can't it wait...?
Choji: I didn't have to go then...but I have to go right now...REALLY BADLY!!!!!
Tenten: fine, go.
Choji: Ok. I'm done.
(Shikamaru sighs)
Shikamaru: Is there anyone else who has to go?
(Everyone raises their hand but Tenten and Shikamaru)
Shikamaru: Fine.

This concludes Chapter 10

I think I have to go too...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## rattler (Jun 13, 2010)

Narrator: Now it's anyone's game...
Shikamaru: Is everyone _finally_ done?
Everyone but Tenten and Shikamaru: Yes!
Tenten: Are we ready to begin!?
Everyone but Tenten: Yes!
Lee: Let's go!!!!!
Kakashi: I know I heard someone say 'never help us in this fight no matter what' so I won't.
Naruto (in his mind while fighting Luffy): Does he ever try to presume what we're saying instead of trust his hearing...
Choji: *Human Boulder*! 
Narrator: Choji uses human boulder and rolls toward the ship, attempting to destroy it.
Chopper: *Rumble*! *Horn Point*!
Narrator: Chopper uses Horn point to gain some momentum. 
Chopper: *Guard Point*!
Narrator: Holy Smokes! Chopper uses Guard Point to bounce Choji away. Then he follows him to the area where he bounced him. 
Tenten: *Ninja Tools Summoning*!
Tenten jumps in the air and summons a bunch of ninja tools at the A Thousand Sunny. All of the tools go through the ship. Tenten finds out as she lands that the ship is some kind of an illusion. 
Nami (whispers): *Mirage Tempo*! *Thunder Charge*
Narrator:This is just toooo good! Nami electrocutes Tenten with her attack for a little while, but Tenten substitutes in the middle of it. 
Nami: That log thing is CHEAP!!!!
(Nami starts looking around frantically)
Narrator: Tenten appears a few meters behind Nami and gets ready to through her tools. Nami spots her. 
Nami: *Fattah Morgana*
Narrator: Nami created multiple mirages of herself.
Tenten: Clones huh? I'll just hit them all!
Narrator: Tenten throws her tools and several hit each Nami. It turns out they were all fake.
Tenten: But where's the real o-
Nami: *Lightning Lance Tempo*!
Narrator: Tenten is hit with the attack and falls to the ground

This concludes Chapter 11

Do you like Super Mario Galaxy 2?


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 17, 2010)

rattler said:


> Lee: We have arrived!
> Narrator: Lee's squad, Shikamaru's squad (excluding Asuma and *Kurenai*), and Kankuro join the battle!



Did you mean gai?

P.S. You have a lot of typos.


----------



## rattler (Jun 19, 2010)

Narrator: Part of this is randomly in spoiler tags

*Spoiler*: __ 



Narrator: Let's back track a little bit. Right after Chopper hits Choji away Lee starts for the ship.
Lee (reaching the deck): *Leaf Hurricane*
Sanji: *Party Table Kick Course*
(The two match each others hits)
Robin: *Ocho Fleur...*
Lee: What is this?
Robin: *Clutch*!...What!?
Narrator: Robin notices she can't move her hands.
Shikamaru (smiling): *Shadow Possession Jutsu*!
(Robin sees that a shadow is connected to her arm's shadows and follows that shadow to Shikamaru).
Robin: So it's you, hm.
(Robin makes her now immobile hands disappear, Shikamaru's Shadow Possesion is canceled).
Robin: Interesting...



Narrator: With Lee finally freed, he attempts to punch Sanji...FAIL: Sanji turns sideways and dodges. Sanji immediately attacks Lee with an upper kick to the chin.......DOUBLE FAIL: Lee tilts his head. Sanji then follows up with a round kick with his left foot, but (TRIPLE FAIL) Lee jumps it and flips multiple times backwards. Lee then looks up and sees that Sanji is about to land a kick at him from the air. 
Sanji: *Concasser*!
Narrator: QUADRUPLE FAIL! Lee blocks Sanji's powerful kick with his hands, then flips him backwards. This is pretty much how the battle will go on from here, so let's just leave this alone for now...
Humperdink (watching the fight from his private dimension): Will they just defeat each other already! It's just fail after fail after fail! Land a hit! Sheesh! I hate these battles...what else is on?
(Humperdink changes the channel on his Dimensionalvision)
Humperdink: (sigh) Just Mario jumping on yet _another _ Goomba. 
(Humperdink turns the DV off)
Humperdink (talking to himself): I'm sure the strawhat crew will be prepared for my knock-out gas this time (the strawhat boy had enough will to barely stay awake), and the ninjas could just do that cheap log thing if I use it on them. They need to take each other out!
Count Pete: I VILL SUCK YOUR BLOOD!!!
Humperdink: *H**U**M**P**E**R**D**I**N**K* *C**A**N**N**O**N*!
Narrator: Humperdink's cane expanded into a hand cannon and blew up Count Pete
Count Pete: NOOOOOOOOOOO!
Humperdink: Now what was I-
Count Pete: Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! You can't kill a vampire that va-
Humperdink: *H**U**M**P**E**R**D**I**N**K* *C**A**N**N**O**N*!
Count Pete: Owwwwwwww! stop doing that!
Humperdink:  If you don't want to be blasted , DON'T TALK WHILE I'M EXPLAINING THINGS TO OUR READERS WHILE AT THE SAME TIME FILLING IN PLOT HOLES!!!!! Next time you interrupt, it will be a _garlic_ cannon ball!
Count Pete: Please, no a garlic! I'll be good!
Humperdink: Good.
Count Pete: Speaking of plot holes, why didn't you take the whole crew while they were sleeping instead of just two of them?
Humperdink: BECAUSE......well...um...errrrr.............................................. *H**U**M**P**E**R**D**I**N**K* *C**A**N**N**O**N*!
Count Pete: NOOOOOOOOOO!

This concludes Chapter 12

Don't get mad, get Glad! Why? I don't know.


----------



## rattler (Jun 22, 2010)

Narrator: The fight-
Vegeta: Shut up!
Narrator: What!? Why!? Who the hell are you!?
Vegeta: I'm Vegeta from dbz and I'm destroying this world! This fanfic is just too horrible!
Narrator: Oh God! I have to do something about this! I could lose my job!
Vegeta: I don't f***ing give a crap! *BIG*
Narrator (in his mind): I have to do something! Think narrator, think!
Vegeta: *BANG*
Narrator: I know!
(Narrator goes over to a corner, crouches down, and starts sucking on his thumb)
Narrator: Wait, this isn't helping! Uh...VEGETA IS HEREBY BANISHED TO THE DORA THE EXPLORER'S DIMENSION!!!!!
Vegeta: *ATTA*...what the hell! Where the f*** am I!?
Dora: You are in my dimension, The "Dora the Explorer Dimension" which is ruled by me.
Vegeta: I'll just destroy this pitiful planet!
Boots: If you do that, you'll never learn how to leave this dimension!!!!
(Dora intro starts to play)
Vegeta: What!? How do I escape then!?
Dora: Watch all our episodes!!! Twice!!!
Vegeta: I'll kill myself before the first one starts.
Dora: There's no dying in this show!
Vegeta: What!? Damn you, Narratoooooooooooooooooooooor!!!!!
(Vegeta's voice reaches beyond the clouds and into outer space)
Narrator: Ha! Ha! Ha! Huh!?
(Perfect Cell appears)
Narrator: Oh come on!

This concludes Chapter 13

Yep! This Chapter had nothing to do with the plot…if there even ever was one…


----------



## rattler (Jun 22, 2010)

Perfect Cell: Die fanfic! *KAMEHAME*-
(Narrator looks him up in the script)
Narrator: Another dbz character? I banish him to that dimension too!!!
Perfect Cell: What the f*** is this!
Vegeta: This (sigh) is Dora's dimension.
Perfect Cell: What!?
Vegeta: You’re stuck here until you watch all of her episodes!
Perfect Cell: What the f***! Can't I just-
Vegeta: If you do you'll never learn how to get out of this dimension.
Perfect Cell: Oh....
(The first episode starts)
Narrator: And now, the day is saved by-
Kid Buu: Time to destroy the planet! *VANISHING BA-*
Narrator: I do what I did previously.
(Kid Buu is sent to Dora's dimension)
Narrator (after looking Kid Buu up in the script): Honestly, what's with all of these dbz characters being able to destroy the world!? Who would read a Manga where the bad guys can just destroy the world!? How'd did they get here anyways!?
Dimensional Overlord Alpha: We sent them.
Dimensional Overlord Beta (quickly stating): As a test! To test your...uh...Narrating ability! Yeah! You pass! .....Aw f*** it, we don't like this fanfic either.
Dimensional Overlord Alpha: ...We are so fired.

This concludes Chapter 14

Neither did this one…


----------



## rattler (Jun 22, 2010)

Kid Buu: Where the f*** am I!?
(Vegeta fills him in)
Doctor Octagonapus: *DOCTOR OCTAGONAPUS: BLAH*!!!! 
(The world is destroyed by the laser)
Narrator: You've got to be kidding me! I do what I did previously...and restore the world to its state prior to being destroyed.
Dora: Swiper no Swiping! Swiper no Swiping!
Swiper: NOOOOOOOOOOO! Damn, I hate this job.
Dora: We did it! We did it! We did it! Oh Ye-
*DOCTOR OCTAGONAPUS: BLAH*!!!
(Dora and Boots are destroyed by the laser)
Perfect Cell and Vegeta: YES! THEY'RE DEAD!
Kid Buu: I was enjoying it though...
Vegeta: Wait, isn't there no dying in this dimension!?
(The smoke clears)
Dora: Thaaaaaaaaat's right!!!!! Muah, ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!
Kid Buu: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
Swiper, Vegeta, and Perfect Cell: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!
Vegeta: Nice try, doctor.
Doctor Octagonaupus: Thanks.
Narrator: And once again, the day is saved by...THE POWER PU...I mean the NARRATOR!!! Yeah!!!


This concludes Chapter 15

Wow. These last three chapters were random......even for this fanifc. The fight resumes next chapter.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 23, 2010)

rattler said:


> Perfect Cell: Die fanfic! *KAMEKAME*-
> (Narrator looks him up in the script)
> Narrator: Another dbz character? I banish him to that dimension too!!!



It kamehameha, not kamekameha. 

Yay for random chapters that have nothing to do with the plot!


----------



## rattler (Jul 1, 2010)

Narrator: Well that was certainly weird...
Sanji: What the f***!?
Lee: What just happened!?
Robin: The world was just destroyed by Dr. Octogonapus and then reformed by the Narrator.
Sanji: Oh Robin!!! You?re so intelligent!!!!!
Lee: How would you know that!?
Robin: This book tells me everything.
Lee: But-
Robin: EVERYTHING!!!!
Lee: ...
Sanji: Let?s keep failing?I mean fighting
(The two continue their pointless fight)
Shikamaru: What!?
(Shikamaru is constricted by hands)
Shikamaru: Damn you, lady?but what are you going to do now?
(Robin notices her hands are restrained by Shikamaru?s shadow)
Robin: My?quite the troublesome ability you have there?
Shikamaru: Same to you, lady?now to make you hand over your All-Knowing Book!
Robin: NEVER!!!!!!
(Robin makes several hands)
Robin: Let?s see if there?s a limit to the amount of things you can restrain at once, your already holding 9?now it?s 10...now 11?12?
(Robin keeps making more hands which Shikamaru has to possess) 
Shikamaru: This can?t go on much longer?*Shadow Strangle Jutsu*!
(Robin begins to choke)
Shikamaru (in his mind): Damn, this is taking a lot of Chakra...
Robin: So?*cough*?you can do more things?*cough*? with your shadow than possess?*cough*?interesting?

This concludes Chapter 16


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 7, 2010)

If that book tells her everything, how come she didn't know what Shikamaru could do?


----------



## rattler (Jul 23, 2010)

Narrator: In this chapter, we will answer a very important inquiry made by a very valuable fan (since this fanfic doesn't have much of those).
Shikamaru: If that book tells you everything, why didn't you know about my Jutsu.
Robin (while coughing in between words): I probably haven't reached that chapter yet.
Shikamaru: That's a pretty small book for something that tells you everything.
Robin (while coughing in between words): The Author ate the know-know fruit and knows anything he wants to. He decided to know everything and he wrote everything he knew in this book. He also found out how to put it all into one small book using his Devil Fruit powers.
Shikamaru: Wow, that's stupid. People gain powers through fruits in your world? That's just dumb.
Narrator: Just to be clear, the author of this fanfic is a fan of both Naruto and One Piece. Just making sure y'all knew that.
Shikamaru: Why aren't you choking?
Narrator: How clever! Robin made noses far away from the fight. Noses in which she could breathe from.
Robin: Wouldn't you like to know. 
Shikamaru: That's it! *Shadow Stitching*! I'm not sure why I didn't do this in the first place!
Robin: Probably PIS.
Shikamaru: Maybe...wait what?
(Robin sees all of the shadow threads)
Robin: If you do that, I'll just have to rip this book in half!
Shikamaru: Nooooo!
Robin: Good! *Cien Fleur: Big Tree*
(A giant hand made of...well...hands grows behind Shikamaru)
Robin: Crush!
(The hand picks up Shikamaru and crushes him).
Robin: Now that that's over with, time to get back to my book (starts reading).
(The giant hand opens it's...well...hand, and a crushed log is there. Robin looks up from her book)
Robin: This log thing is getting old...how are people supposed to fight in the dimension he's from? I guess I'll read some more and find out...
(Robin starts reading her book some more.)
Robin: Really? _That's_ how!? Is PIS really this common in this manga? Guess I'll keep reading...
This concludes Chapter 17

Where can I get a copy of that book? And just how did she get it? It had to be expensive...


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay! I'm valuable!
Three cheers for the southern narrator!


----------



## SasukeFan300 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is pretty good.


----------



## rattler (Jul 27, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Yay! I'm valuable!
> Three cheers for the southern narrator!



Narrator: Hip-Hip-Hooray, y'all!



SasukeFan300 said:


> This is pretty good.



Thanks. Yay, another fan of my fanfic! (There's not many of those, y'know!)


----------



## rattler (Aug 2, 2010)

?????: They should really stop using that Jutsu. It's not good for the environment!
Robin: Who are you?
????: I’m the Tree Hugger! Ninja Protector of all trees!
Robin: ...Well, good for y-.
Tree Hugger: I refuse to use Substitution no Jutsu!
Robin: That's grea-
Tree Hugger: Have you seen a guy who uses his shadow to attack? I was tracking him a while ago for using Substitution, but he was on to me, and lost me a little ways back. But now I'm back on tra-
(Shikamaru throws several flash bombs, blinding Robin and the Tree Hugger)
Shikamaru: *Shadow Stitching*!
(Tree Hugger is killed)
Shikamaru: I finally got rid of that stalker...now to get that book!
Robin: Wait!
Shikamaru: What now!?
Robin: I just read that Humperdink, which is my crew's enemy, stole Sasuke. That's why we've been fighting! Here. Look at the book.
Shikamaru: Why should I trust you? And how do i know that book really knows everything.
Robin: I just got to the Chapter about the Naruto dimension! Ino and Choji are in your squad! How would an outsider know that? The answer is with this book!
Shikamaru: Show it to me!
Robin: See...
(Shikamaru reads a few sentences)
Shikamaru: Fine.
Robin: Now that you've read, let's stop fighting.
Shikamaru: Ok.
Narrator: And they live happily ever after as husband and wife...wait! Wrong story.

This concludes Chapter 18

This one was boring...


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 2, 2010)

rattler said:


> ?????: They should really stop using that Jutsu. It's not good for the environment!
> Robin: Who are you?
> ????: I?m the Tree Hugger! Ninja Protector of all trees!
> Robin: ...Well, good for y-.
> ...



I didn't think so. I thought the Tree Hugger was funny.


----------



## rattler (Aug 3, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> I didn't think so. I thought the Tree Hugger was funny.



Thanks   .


----------



## Lord Killer Bee (Aug 10, 2010)

I Like it an wanna see more


----------



## rattler (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord Killer Bee said:


> I Like it an wanna see more



Thank you. I'll make a new Chapter soon.


----------



## rattler (Aug 15, 2010)

Robin: We should show this to the others who are fighting, since the battle is pointless now.
Shikamaru: Sure. I agree.
Narrator: Let's see what our main villan is up to.
Random Child: That villain is stupid!
Narrator:  I hate you. Just for that, YOU WILL DIE STUPID CHILD! I narrate that a meteor is heading for that child who can for some reason hear me.
(Child is hit by meteor and obliterated)
Humperdink: WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?!?
Tree Hugger: I'm Tree Hugger.
Humperdink: How'd you get here?!
Tree Hugger: Through that dimensional portal.
Count Pete: Indeed!!! That's how I got here too!!!
Humperdink: What porta-
(Humperdink looks to the right.)
Humperdink: ...Oh. I must have left that "portal to the after life" open when I brought back Aunt Sally. That would explain all the random dead guys.
Dead People: Yep.
Aunt Sally: HIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!
Tree Hugger: Does this mean we're just souls!?!? Awwww...
Count Pete: So I'm actually an inter-dimensional _ghost_ vampire? YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!
Humperdink: GET OUT OF MY HOUSE RANDOM DEAD PEOPLE!!!!!! (except for Aunt Sally)
Dead People: Ok.
Random Child: No! 'Cuz you're stupid!!!! 
Tree Hugger and Count Pete: We want to join you in your plans.
Humperdink: Really? How do you know about my plans?
Tree Hugger: We looked at your "Agenda Board." I want to get my revenge on those ninjas! They hurt the trees!
Count Pete: Yeah! I want to kill the ninjas too! For revenge aswell!
Tree Hugger: Poser.
Aunt Sally: And I want to destroy the pirates because pirates are dumb and stupid and dumb.
Humperdink: Ok. But you guys don't have bodies.
Narrator: Aw, heck. I'll just say they have bodies. I'll even give Tree Hugger and Aunt Sally powers. It'll make a better plot.
Humperdink: Wow! You guys just got bodies!
Tree Hugger: I feel strange...like I have a power.
Aunt Sally: Me too.
Tree Hugger: Poser.

This concludes Chapter 19.

What new powers do these weirdos have you ask? Well I'm not gonna tell you 'till  some time later. (when I feel like it)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 15, 2010)

Can the tree hugger super hug trees now? Or fly? Or shoot twigs at people? Or digivolve? Or clone? Or selfdestruct? Or shoot the stuff in fire extinguishers? Or have you not thought of anything yet? Or use tractor beams? Or turn his hands into leaf gattling guns?

Can Aunt Sally become Uncle Sally? Or do a handstand forever? Or have you not thought of anything yet? Or shoot lasers? Or grow extra limbs? Or breath underwater? Or shoot yogurt out of her armpits?


----------



## rattler (Aug 16, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Can the tree hugger super hug trees now? Or fly? Or shoot twigs at people? Or digivolve? Or clone? Or selfdestruct? Or shoot the stuff in fire extinguishers? Or have you not thought of anything yet? Or use tractor beams? Or turn his hands into leaf gattling guns?
> 
> Can Aunt Sally become Uncle Sally? Or do a handstand forever? Or have you not thought of anything yet? Or shoot lasers? Or grow extra limbs? Or breath underwater? Or shoot yogurt out of her armpits?



Didn't you read the chapter? It said I wasn't going to tell you yet. Either way, all of those are wrong.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 16, 2010)

rattler said:


> Didn't you read the chapter? It said I wasn't going to tell you yet. Either way, all of those are wrong.



How would anyone know that Aunt Sally and The Tree Hugger got powers if they didn't read the chapter? Why are you being so mean about it? I was just taking guesses. 

If they're all wrong, that would mean you have already thought of them. Have you?


----------



## rattler (Aug 27, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> How would anyone know that Aunt Sally and The Tree Hugger got powers if they didn't read the chapter? Why are you being so mean about it? I was just taking guesses.
> 
> If they're all wrong, that would mean you have already thought of them. Have you?



I wasn't being mean, just honest. I was merely saying that in the chapter, I stated I wasn't going to tell, implying that I wouldn't confirm correct guesses; som making guesses are pointless.

I have thought of them.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 27, 2010)

rattler said:


> I wasn't being mean, just honest. I was merely saying that in the chapter, I stated I wasn't going to tell, implying that I wouldn't confirm correct guesses; som making guesses are pointless.
> 
> I have thought of them.



"Did you even read the chapter?" sounds mean to me.

Anyway, I never said you had to answer my guesses. I just wanted to express my ideas on what thier powers could be. Plus it would be cool if one of the ones was right.


----------



## rattler (Aug 27, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> "Did you even read the chapter?" sounds mean to me.
> 
> Anyway, I never said you had to answer my guesses. I just wanted to express my ideas on what thier powers could be. Plus it would be cool if one of the ones was right.



Acutally, I said "didn't you read the chapter?" Which sounds much nicer. I don't see the point in expressing guesses to the world if I'm not going to confirm any of them true, but whatever.


----------



## rattler (Oct 12, 2010)

Narrator: *snoring*......What!? Oh! A new chapter!? After all this time!? Finally, I can get paid again! Uhh...hello everyone! I was not just sleeping, I was merely doing nasal excersises with my eyes closed. Please read this chapter...or something. Let's take a look at Chopper's battle. If you recall, Chopper bounced Choji far away into a forest, then chased after him.
(Choji lands from the bouncing.)
Choji: Ow!
Chopper: I'll kill you because I'm awesome!
Narrator: Didn't I turn you into a Leprechaun with a muffin shooter?
Chopper: No.
Narrator: Actually, I did!
Chopper: You did? Then why am I still a rein-
Narrator: Because I forgot, alright!?
Chopper: Oh.
Narrator: Anyways, I turn you back!
Chopper: Damn it...in an Irish accent!
Narrator: The wirter of this fanfic has nothing against Irish people. Just thought I'd tell y'all that...he also doesn't have anything against people from the Southern U.S.
(Chopper shoots a muffin at Choji)
Choji: Oooooooooh, muffin! I love you forever now!!!!!!!!!!!
Chopper:..............................................................................................................I LOVE YOU TO, RANDOM GUY!!!!!
Narrator: To recap, Robin and Chopper are searching for their allies to tell them to stop fighting. If you want to know why, re-read the last two chapters. First, they come across Choji and Chopper.
Robin: Stop fighti...wait, is that guy eating a muffin?
Shikamaru: Wait! I thought that furry thing chased after Choji, so where did the Leprechaun come from!?!?
Robin: The Leprechaun is the "furry thing."
Shikamaru: What? He transformed!?
Robin: Yeah, Chopper does that sometimes...

This concludes Chapter 20

This chapter was unusually short...


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 12, 2010)

Very random.


----------



## rattler (Oct 13, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Very random.



Isn't it always?


----------



## rattler (Feb 28, 2011)

Narrator: Narrator.

This concludes Chapter 21.


----------



## DittoDude (Feb 28, 2011)

rattler said:


> Narrator: Narrator.
> 
> This concludes Chapter 21.



Best! Chapter! Ever!


----------



## rattler (Mar 5, 2011)

DittoDude said:


> Best! Chapter! Ever!



It better have been, it took my like 11 hours to come up with that one!


----------

